
My Product Makes Startups Twice as Fast - MoeBasij
I&#x27;m working on a product that helps Startups become twice more productive. I&#x27;m recruiting users from YC startups who have 5+ team members and use slack. How can I get in touch with such founders?<p>P.S. I&#x27;m applying for YC&#x27;s next round, but don&#x27;t want to wait until then. So any quick ways to recruit such customers for now would be appreciated :)<p>Thanks a lot!
======
blacksqr
If you found a startup, could you apply your product to it and make it twice
as productive, then apply the new more effective product to your startup
again, over and over until your startup is infinitely productive?

~~~
MoeBasij
You could in theory. :)

